# Gear day???



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

Have you ever been tempted to purchase some cool new gear online but wish you could check it out in person first? I know I have quite a few times. This time around it is a hilleberg akto. What does anyone think about putting together a gear day where people can get together with some of their cool gear that can't be found locally? We could set it up at a park or in the hills somewhere and do a bbq or something like that. I can bring some Kuiu clothing and hopefully very soon their new pack, a mystery ranch pack, and some other odds and ends...What do ya think?!


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

I think that would be good but also maybe make it a swap.....


----------

